# Mr. Bubbles, Gone



## Mr Bubbles (May 31, 2010)

Hard to believe it but he is. I went away for the weekend ten days ago and when I came home his rear end and fin was white. I immediately changed his water and he seemed to get better as the days passed. He was eating fine and was not constipated. 

Last evening he jumped out of his bowl, probably because it was to warm but I don't know for sure. I'm such a lousy care-giver. I thought I did such a good job these passed 17 months but I messed up. Now I am going to find a nice plant and re-plant it in his bowl in his memory.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry. He sounded very happy with you.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats too bad. At least the time you spent together was happy.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Your not a lousy care giver, it was an accident he died by jumping out. Sorry for your loss *Hugs*


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry he died...RIP Mr. Bubbles


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm so sorry about Mr. Bubbles. i think planting flowers in his bowl is a great idea!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Mr Bubbles.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Be sure to keep lids on all bowls/jars/tanks. I'm so sorry, you seemed super attatched to him :'(


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

*sorry to hear that*

Trust me your not a lousy caregiver i am
my brother gave me my first betta and after a month he died
because i had no idea they needed warm water and when i went to the pet store the guy told me to add boiling water from the kettle.when i found out bought a heater it was too late

R.I.P Mr Bubbles and Kipsy


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That's not being a lousy caregiver, you just didn't know what to do. 

17 months is longer than a lousily kept betta would live. And they are escape artists, I'm lucky my boy isn't a jumper or I'd worry about him all the time.


----------

